# Braid Line to Swivel



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Which knot do you guys (or ladies) prefer when tying knots with Braid?

Specificially, I bought some 65 lb. braid and want to tie on a swivel. I was told there would be a list of knots to use with braid but there wasn't.

I want to try to fish for tarpon off the beach next season and will cut my throat if I lose one because of knot failure.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Quick and easy and won't fail. MO.
http://www.netknots.com/html/palomar_knot.html


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Uni-knot*

I tie most everything with the uni-knot. It's quick, easy, and seems to hold braid as well as anything else. The heavier the line (mono and floro) the fewer wraps you need. BUT.... braid needs 8 to 10 wraps because it's slicker.

http://www.animatedknots.com/uniknot/index.php


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*Thanks...*

Will the uni-knot work for attaching a swivel or is it just for joining two lines?

Thx for your help.




hjorgan said:


> I tie most everything with the uni-knot. It's quick, easy, and seems to hold braid as well as anything else. The heavier the line (mono and floro) the fewer wraps you need. BUT.... braid needs 8 to 10 wraps because it's slicker.
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/uniknot/index.php


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

I usually tie braid to a short mono leader, the braid strait to swivel tend to slip for me


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I use the uni knot as well. Just go through the swivel twice and then tie the knot. I've never had one slip using this method.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Uniknot can be used for a swivel or a hook. 

http://www.proknot.com/assets/images/uni_knot.jpg

The Fish-n-Fool knot is probably a little better, because it passes through the eye twice. It's really easy to tie.

http://www.netknots.com/html/fish_n_fool_knot.html

Edit: The Fish-n-Fool knot is the one that Tyler described in the previous post.

The Palomar knot that somebody posted above might be your best option. It's even easier than the uni/fnf knots. I don't use braid much, so that's jmho.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The improved clinch will work just as well and I have never had any problems on big fish. Or you can make a double line with a 6 turn surgeons knot and then put the swivel on with a offshore swivel knot. Thats what I use on the deep drop setups.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks...I'm not sure what the offshore swivel knot is but I'll find out. 

Thx again.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

i use the improved clinch knot. works every time!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Dude if you learn the palomar knot you will not use anything else for hooks and swivels, its so easy to tie in a swaying boat when the uni is Not! Just sayin!! LOL


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

grey ghost said:


> Hey Dude if you learn the palomar knot you will not use anything else for hooks and swivels, its so easy to tie in a swaying boat when the uni is Not! Just sayin!! LOL



This is true. Does anybody have an idea of the relative strength of these knots?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Youtube "knot wars" its awesome they tie and test all these knots. I personally tie a topshot of floro onto my braid for a little stretch and ease of tackle attachment. I use the uni to uni to tie those together.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

If you dont use a topshot the polamar is tough to beat in ease and strength. There is one called the berkly braid knot that works well though


----------



## firecon007 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Palomar knot works well*

I normally fish for shark in the range of 4 to 6 footers and I use the Palomar knot for tying the braid to the snap swivels and have never had a knot break or slip.

Good luck...


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Braid or mono to swivel; palomar hands down, easy to tie in crappy conditions, stronger than most other knots with two lines through the swivel eye . Have used for many years with much success.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I have 65lb braid on my bottom fishing rods, I tie a braid knot. Yeah it's actually called that. They tried it on knot wars and it destroyed most of the other knots. NEVER had the knot break.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Braid to Swivel*

I never tie braid directly to a hook, swivel or whatever.

I use a mono or fluorocarbon leader to tie them with. JMHO C2


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess mine is a "modified improved clinch" knot... I see they go back thru the loop only once after the 'wraps"... But I do 3-4 wraps, pass my line thru the eye in the line at the hook/sxivel eye and do 3-4 wraps around the first wraps...

Makes a very small knot but seems strong enuff to boat the fish.

Brent


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I use the improved cinch knot and have never had a hook pull loose on a fish.


----------

